# work?



## heavyduty73 (Jan 11, 2008)

Local 714 seems to be moving some what. warning they have a 3 ding rule and then will get rolled off,and they have a two scale system.

http://www.dakibew.org/Local714Jobs/listing.asp


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

ANTHONY58 said:


> R there any ibew locals rolling book 2 in the country?


IDK


----------



## Fractured (Feb 15, 2011)

332 was getting into book two for a while. Last I heard, there was only 140 JW on the book 1.


----------



## unionwirewoman (Sep 7, 2008)

233 and 532 last I heard .


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

My local (932) still has like half of Book 1 out of work.

I'm surprised I'm still working pretty much full time.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

erics37 said:


> My local (932) still has like half of Book 1 out of work.
> 
> I'm surprised I'm still working pretty much full time.


I'm surprised too...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> I'm surprised too...:laughing::laughing:


Oooooo, below the belt! :no:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

erics37 said:


> Oooooo, below the belt! :no:


 I don't think you will have any problem staying busy..


----------



## Malaking_TT (Dec 17, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> I don't think you will have any problem staying busy..



Have you ever been to the Oregon coast?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Malaking_TT said:


> Have you ever been to the Oregon coast?


Harry's right. It's not hard to stay busy here because everyone's too cheap to install stainless steel s**t so I'm getting a constant barrage of calls to come fix stuff that's corroded/falling off building/inundated with salt spray.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Malaking_TT said:


> Have you ever been to the Oregon coast?


NO..

But i stayed in a holiday inn once!:blink::laughing::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

erics37 said:


> Harry's right. It's not hard to stay busy here because everyone's too cheap to install stainless steel s**t so I'm getting a constant barrage of calls to come fix stuff that's corroded/falling off building/inundated with salt spray.


Are installing stanless rigid pipe out there.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Are installing stanless rigid pipe out there.


Nope :laughing:

Don't do much work with rigid except out at the big GP pulp mill.... and they always spec out Aluminum PVC-coated rigid for exterior runs. Regular aluminum rigid for inside.

As far as service masts and stuff on houses, the galvanized rigid is heavy duty enough to take maybe 10 years to rust out instead of just 5, like the rest of the service does :laughing:


----------

